# This forum needs a



## Guest (Jul 2, 2014)

Think this forum needs a chat box admin ???? Anyone agree ?

Chat box

Chat box

Chat box

Chat box

Chat box

Chat box.

^^^^ Thats me chanting by the way ^^^^


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

dallas said:


> Think this forum needs a chat box admin ???? Anyone agree ?
> 
> Chat box
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Sounds like a good idea, but you'd have to be something like bronze or even silver/gold to have access to it. Or else all we would see would be people spamming shït that they're trying to sell.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

No way..the kids would have a field day spouting bollocks everywhere.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Been mentioned many times throughout the years.

Never gonna happen, Spammers, people sourcing gear etc.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2014)

DanishM said:


> Sounds like a good idea, but you'd have to be something like bronze or even silver/gold to have access to it. Or else all we would see would be people spamming shït that they're trying to sell.


Bronze or Silver ????? Oh bugger it then. Bet im miles of that.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

dallas said:


> Bronze or Silver ????? Oh bugger it then. Bet im miles of that.


nah very close to bronze, few more posts is all


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Would be a horrendous idea and a nightmare for the mods/admin!


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2014)

Whats all the green blocks above user names ?


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

dallas said:


> Whats all the green blocks above user names ?


They show how many inches your Johnson is. One block = 1 inch  :whistling:

Nah it's a reputation thing mate. You can add to a users rep and the green bar goes up.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Roadguy said:


> Fuk is a chat box


Glad someone asked


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

dallas said:


> Whats all the green blocks above user names ?


Means no one likes u...ur doing Ok at the mo


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Bulldozer said:


> They show how many inches your Johnson is. One block = 1 inch  :whistling:
> 
> Nah it's a reputation thing mate. You can add to a users rep and the green bar goes up.


But start making threads asking for reps gets u in the red lol


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I am a mod on another site and I can tell you a chat box is a nightmare,it has to be constantly policed to make sure it stays legal and friendly.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2014)

Just realised I have some inches above my user name wooohooo! . . . Going to stick with inches theory in my head if im honest.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

dallas said:


> Just realised I have some inches above my user name wooohooo! . . . Going to stick with inches theory in my head if im honest.


I gave you those inches. I'm on the Stella so feeling generous :beer:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

We'll be trialling a chat area for Platinum and Gold members in the next big forum upgrade later this year.


----------



## Hannibal (Jul 4, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Means no one likes u...ur doing Ok at the mo


Cool, theres loads of love for me then. I only got one. Lol


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

No thanks


----------

